# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟هیچی نخوندم ، کمک

## thanks god

سلام دوستان

خسته نباشید

ببخشید من امسال پایه دوازدهم رشته ریاضی هستم و کنکور دارم ، سه ماه تعطیلی متاسفانه رفتم سرکار و نتونستم حتی یک کلمه بخونم ، این سه ماه دیگه رو هم متاسفانه ب دلیل ناامیدی و اتلاف وقت از دست دادم ، مونده تقریبا شیش ماه دیگه ، ب نظرتون امیدی هست؟؟؟ من بیشتر دوست دارم دانشگاه هایی مثل فرهنگیان قبول شم ک بورسیه ای باشه ، و تو زمان باقی مونده میشه گفت اینکار ب نظرم {غ م م :Yahoo (4):  } هس ، رشته ریاضی هم ماشالا سخته سختتتتتت ، منم سریع ناامید میشم ، تا میرم واسه حسابان تست بزنم ، میبینم 5 تای اولش رو فقط بلدم و بقیه رو بلد نیستم ، ناامید میشم ، فیزیک هم همینطور. حتی برخی از مسائل رو از روی پاسخنامه اش هم نمیفهمم.

کانون هم بورسیه شدم ب زور و بدبختی ، ترازمم حدودا 4600 هس :Yahoo (19):  ، ب نظرتون بهم امیدی هس؟؟؟ سال دیگه بخونم میتونم دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شم؟؟؟ یا تغییر رشته بدم انسانی؟؟؟ ب نظرتون تغییر رشته بدم انسانی کار درسته؟؟؟
درضمن تا کتابو باز میکنم ک دو کلمه بخونم ، برخی اوقات خوابم میگیره و درکل وقتم زیاد اتلاف میشه

----------


## Zahra77

مهم : "تاپیک جامع از الان شروع کنم میشه؟ یا نمیشه؟ مخصوص کنکور 99"

----------


## ij16

متاسفانه کار از کار گذشته شما تو انتخاب رشتتون دچار اشتباه شدید الانم واقعا وقت نیست نیمسال دوم نزدیکه

----------


## thanks god

> متاسفانه کار از کار گذشته شما تو انتخاب رشتتون دچار اشتباه شدید الانم واقعا وقت نیست نیمسال دوم نزدیکه


ب نظرتون سال دیگه شرکت کنم امیدی هس؟

----------


## B-Rabbit

با يك مشاور مجرب و بي طرف صحبت كن..
وقت رو تلف نكنيااا
خود درماني هم نكن..
فقط مشاور با تجربه ى بي طرف برو

----------


## thanks god

> با يك مشاور مجرب و بي طرف صحبت كن..
> وقت رو تلف نكنيااا
> خود درماني هم نكن..
> فقط مشاور با تجربه ى بي طرف برو


اینگونه مشاور رو اولا نمیدونم از کجا بتونم گیرش بیارم ، دوما اینگونه مشاور ها اغلب هزینه بالایی میگیرن ک بنده ندارم

----------


## ij16

ببین اگه اینو به ذهنت بیاری امسال نمیخوانم سال بعد میخونم بدون سال بعدم هیچی نمیشه تو الان تلاشنتو بکن بهد کنکور بگو خب من پشت میمونم اگه وضع مالیت بد نیست کلاسای آنلاین تاملند یا کلاسینو شرکت کن در ضمن تبلیغات موسساتی که تو تلویزیونم هستن رو بیخیال. شو البته حرف اخر بد نیست ولی پیشنهاد من یه مشاور برو

----------


## thanks god

> ببین اگه اینو به ذهنت بیاری امسال نمیخوانم سال بعد میخونم بدون سال بعدم هیچی نمیشه تو الان تلاشنتو بکن بهد کنکور بگو خب من پشت میمونم اگه وضع مالیت بد نیست کلاسای آنلاین تاملند یا کلاسینو شرکت کن در ضمن تبلیغات موسساتی که تو تلویزیونم هستن رو بیخیال. شو البته حرف اخر بد نیست ولی پیشنهاد من یه مشاور برو


من میتونم فیلم ها این موسسات رو رایگان گیر بیارم ، برخی هاشون هم دارم ، ب نظرتون استفاده از فیلم میتونه بهم کمک کنه؟؟؟

----------


## ij16

مونده به موسسه و درسش

----------


## B-Rabbit

> اینگونه مشاور رو اولا نمیدونم از کجا بتونم گیرش بیارم ، دوما اینگونه مشاور ها اغلب هزینه بالایی میگیرن ک بنده ندارم


 با افشار مشاوره تك جلسه بگير اگر حضوري باشه كه عاليه!
اين كانالشه: @ALiRezaafsharOfficial
شمارشم خواستي برات پ خ ميكنم

----------


## thanks god

هم حرف آخر دارم ، هم کلاسینو ، تاملند هم میتونم دان کنم ، ب نظرتون میتونه کمک کنه؟؟؟ چون تایم ویدئو ها خیلی زیاده و وقت تماشاش رو هم ندارم و فضای هاردم رو فقط اشغال کرده

ب نظرتون تمرکزم رو بزارم رو درس های دوازدهم چطوره؟؟؟

----------


## ij16

واقعیتش من نظری ندارم چون ممکنه اشتباه بگم و شرایططو نمیدونم

----------


## thanks god

شرایط مالیم داغونه خیلی داغون ، دوس دارم فرهنگیان قبول شم و قصدم اینه ک فقط درس های دوازدهم رو خوب بخونم

----------


## thanks god

> با افشار مشاوره تك جلسه بگير اگر حضوري باشه كه عاليه!
> اين كانالشه: @ALiRezaafsharOfficial
> شمارشم خواستي برات پ خ ميكنم


باش پ خ کن داداش

----------


## B-Rabbit

> شرایط مالیم داغونه خیلی داغون ، دوس دارم فرهنگیان قبول شم و قصدم اینه ک فقط درس های دوازدهم رو خوب بخونم


دوست عزيز درك ميكنم..
اما خب كتاب تست هم بايد بخري! و هزينه ها سرسام اور هستن

----------


## thanks god

> دوست عزيز درك ميكنم..
> اما خب كتاب تست هم بايد بخري! و هزينه ها سرسام اور هستن


کتاب تست دارم داداش

----------


## -Sara-

بشینید بخونید!

همه این مشکلارو دارن!
با تمرین کردن حل میشه.

----------


## Ocean

> هم حرف آخر دارم ، هم کلاسینو ، تاملند هم میتونم دان کنم ، ب نظرتون میتونه کمک کنه؟؟؟ چون تایم ویدئو ها خیلی زیاده و وقت تماشاش رو هم ندارم و فضای هاردم رو فقط اشغال کرده
> 
> ب نظرتون تمرکزم رو بزارم رو درس های دوازدهم چطوره؟؟؟


درسای اختصاصی رو با دی وی دی بخون اگه خیلی ضعیفی.عمومیا رو خودت با کتاب کمک درسی بخون چون فیلم دیدن خیلی وقت میبره.
تاالان نخوندی قبول،از الان به بعدو خوب بخون ونذار فرصتی که داری از دست بره.
معلوم نیست سال بعد قراره چی پیش بیاد،همین امسال تمومش کن.

----------


## Ocean

این مشاوری هم که معرفی کردن بیخیالش شو،بجز صرف هزینه وتلف کردن وقت هیچ سودی برات نداره.

----------


## thanks god

> بشینید بخونید!
> 
> همه این مشکلارو دارن!
> با تمرین کردن حل میشه.


برا خوندن باید یک انگیزه ای داشت ک من ندارم ، ب نظرتون از الان شروع کنم بکوب خوندن ، میتونم رتبه زیر 5000 بیارم تو ریاضی؟؟؟

----------


## Maja7080

> برا خوندن باید یک انگیزه ای داشت ک من ندارم ، ب نظرتون از الان شروع کنم بکوب خوندن ، میتونم رتبه زیر 5000 بیارم تو ریاضی؟؟؟


بخدا میتونی بیاری

----------


## A.H.D

چرا نشه؟!؟
دو سال پیش همسایه مون کنکور ریاضی داشت،آقا این همش تو خیابون بود و مسجد ، مداح بود همیشه هم کار می کرد تو خونه و ایام میلاد و عزا هم می رفت می خوند ، همون سال اول هم کنکور داد شد 4000منطقه دو
منتها باید از حالا به بعد شما با برنامه جلو بری،نظم داشته باشی و از همه مهم تر خودتو نبازی...
باور کن که میشه فقط از الان ثانیه ثانیه تا خود کنکور برای تو طلا است،شروع کن و به پیش برو و موفق شو...

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط thanks god


برا خوندن باید یک انگیزه ای داشت ک من ندارم ، ب نظرتون از الان شروع کنم بکوب خوندن ، میتونم رتبه زیر 5000 بیارم تو ریاضی؟؟؟


خب اگه انگیزه نداری برا چی سوال میکنی؟ 
بشین بخون دیگه
نتیجه دست خداست، هرکی میگه میتونی یا نمیتونی چرت میگه
ما از کحا میدونیم تو سطحت چیه، کیفیت درس خوندنت چجوریه، اراده  و هوشت در چه حدیه؟ 
میخای بخون،نمیخای نخون
هرچند همه اونایی ک میان اینجا میپرسن میشه یا نمیشه هیچکدوم تهش درس نمیخونن الکی وقت مردمو.میگیرن فقط*

----------


## -Sara-

> برا خوندن باید یک انگیزه ای داشت ک من ندارم ، ب نظرتون از الان شروع کنم بکوب خوندن ، میتونم رتبه زیر 5000 بیارم تو ریاضی؟؟؟


اگه بخونید بله میشه.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان
> 
> خسته نباشید
> 
> ببخشید من امسال پایه دوازدهم رشته ریاضی هستم و کنکور دارم ، سه ماه تعطیلی متاسفانه رفتم سرکار و نتونستم حتی یک کلمه بخونم ، این سه ماه دیگه رو هم متاسفانه ب دلیل ناامیدی و اتلاف وقت از دست دادم ، مونده تقریبا شیش ماه دیگه ، ب نظرتون امیدی هست؟؟؟ من بیشتر دوست دارم دانشگاه هایی مثل فرهنگیان قبول شم ک بورسیه ای باشه ، و تو زمان باقی مونده میشه گفت اینکار ب نظرم {غ م م } هس ، رشته ریاضی هم ماشالا سخته سختتتتتت ، منم سریع ناامید میشم ، تا میرم واسه حسابان تست بزنم ، میبینم 5 تای اولش رو فقط بلدم و بقیه رو بلد نیستم ، ناامید میشم ، فیزیک هم همینطور. حتی برخی از مسائل رو از روی پاسخنامه اش هم نمیفهمم.
> 
> کانون هم بورسیه شدم ب زور و بدبختی ، ترازمم حدودا 4600 هس ، ب نظرتون بهم امیدی هس؟؟؟ سال دیگه بخونم میتونم دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شم؟؟؟ یا تغییر رشته بدم انسانی؟؟؟ ب نظرتون تغییر رشته بدم انسانی کار درسته؟؟؟
> درضمن تا کتابو باز میکنم ک دو کلمه بخونم ، برخی اوقات خوابم میگیره و درکل وقتم زیاد اتلاف میشه


سلام،بهتر یک مدت بری کتاب خونه مطالعه کنی...
در مورد ریاضی و فیزیک برای تست زدن عجله نداشته باش،اول با خوندن کتاب درسی و درسنامه کمک آموزشی مطلب رو خوب یاد بگیر بعد برو سراغ تست،به این هم توجه داشته باش که این تست ها آموزشی هستن نه سنجشی بنابر این طبیعی هست نتونی به تعدادیشون جواب بدی.
اگر از الان بخونی امیدی هست قبول بشی،ولی اگر الان درس نخونی به این امید که سال دیگه میخونی،سال دیگه هم نمیخونی.

----------


## thanks god

از همه عزیزان و دوستانی که در این تاپیک به من انگیزه درس خوندن رو دادن بسیار بسیار ممنونم ♥ و برای خودتون و خانواده گرامیتون بهترین هارو از صمیم قلب آرزو دارم ♥

دمتون گرم خیلی کمکم کردید ، تصمیم گرفتم از همین حالا شروع کنم ب خوندن ، مثلا امروز فیزیک رو حدودا 5 ساعت خوندم ، واسه شروع بد نبود ، سعی میکنم تایم مطالعه ام اکیدا صعودی باشه

دمتون گرم ، واقعا همتون عالی هستید

خداحافظ همتون رفقا ♥♥♥

----------


## Phenotype_2

شدنیه ولی ن واسه اونایی ک مپرسن میشه یا نمیشه. اونایی ک باور دارن میشه تلاش میکنن و اونایی ک مپرسن میشه یا نمیشه  فقط میپرسن  وهرگز ب باور اینکه شدنیه نمیرسن.

پس بزار جوابتو اینجوری بدم. میشه ولی تو نمیتونی.

----------


## thanks god

> شدنیه ولی ن واسه اونایی ک مپرسن میشه یا نمیشه. اونایی ک باور دارن میشه تلاش میکنن و اونایی ک مپرسن میشه یا نمیشه  فقط میپرسن  وهرگز ب باور اینکه شدنیه نمیرسن.
> 
> پس بزار جوابتو اینجوری بدم. میشه ولی تو نمیتونی.


شما فک کنم نمیتونم  بی زحمت هم دیگه نظر نده چون برام مفید نبود

اگه اینطوریه پس دیگه مشاور های کنکور هم کلا بیهوده آفریده شدن

من اول میخوندم ولی بی انگیزه ، آدمی که علاقه و انگیزه اش رو از دست بده ، خوندنش بی فایدست ، خواستم بیام اینجا و دوستان با جملاتشون یکم بهم انگیزه بدن ک دمشون گرم انگیزه هم دادن ، شما هم نمیتونی کاری کنی ک انگیزه ام رو از دست بدم ، من از همون لحظه تلاشم رو دوبرابر کردم.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> شما فک کنم نمیتونم  بی زحمت هم دیگه نظر نده چون برام مفید نبود
> 
> اگه اینطوریه پس دیگه مشاور های کنکور هم کلا بیهوده آفریده شدن
> 
> من اول میخوندم ولی بی انگیزه ، آدمی که علاقه و انگیزه اش رو از دست بده ، خوندنش بی فایدست ، خواستم بیام اینجا و دوستان با جملاتشون یکم بهم انگیزه بدن ک دمشون گرم انگیزه هم دادن ، شما هم نمیتونی کاری کنی ک انگیزه ام رو از دست بدم ، من از همون لحظه تلاشم رو دوبرابر کردم.


بخای درستام اینجوری کجو کوله بخونی قبول نمیشیا! بابا جملات رو درست بخون. پرسیدی میشه، گفتم میشه ولی نمیتونی. اک! رفتی نمیتونی رو گرفتی دستت؟ پس اون "میشه" چغندر بود؟ عجبا!

----------


## thanks god

> بخای درستام اینجوری کجو کوله بخونی قبول نمیشیا! بابا جملات رو درست بخون. پرسیدی میشه، گفتم میشه ولی نمیتونی. اک! رفتی نمیتونی رو گرفتی دستت؟ پس اون "میشه" چغندر بود؟ عجبا!


*ولی تو نمیتونی* برام خیلی مهم بود ، آخرش رو جوری گفتی ک یعنی برا همه میشه ولی برا ما تانژانت 90 درجه اس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام دوستان
> 
> خسته نباشید
> 
> ببخشید من امسال پایه دوازدهم رشته ریاضی هستم و کنکور دارم ، سه ماه تعطیلی متاسفانه رفتم سرکار و نتونستم حتی یک کلمه بخونم ، این سه ماه دیگه رو هم متاسفانه ب دلیل ناامیدی و اتلاف وقت از دست دادم ، مونده تقریبا شیش ماه دیگه ، ب نظرتون امیدی هست؟؟؟ من بیشتر دوست دارم دانشگاه هایی مثل فرهنگیان قبول شم ک بورسیه ای باشه ، و تو زمان باقی مونده میشه گفت اینکار ب نظرم {غ م م } هس ، رشته ریاضی هم ماشالا سخته سختتتتتت ، منم سریع ناامید میشم ، تا میرم واسه حسابان تست بزنم ، میبینم 5 تای اولش رو فقط بلدم و بقیه رو بلد نیستم ، ناامید میشم ، فیزیک هم همینطور. حتی برخی از مسائل رو از روی پاسخنامه اش هم نمیفهمم.
> 
> کانون هم بورسیه شدم ب زور و بدبختی ، ترازمم حدودا 4600 هس ، ب نظرتون بهم امیدی هس؟؟؟ سال دیگه بخونم میتونم دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شم؟؟؟ یا تغییر رشته بدم انسانی؟؟؟ ب نظرتون تغییر رشته بدم انسانی کار درسته؟؟؟
> درضمن تا کتابو باز میکنم ک دو کلمه بخونم ، برخی اوقات خوابم میگیره و درکل وقتم زیاد اتلاف میشه


سلام

به فکر فرصت از دسته رفته نباشید. از الان محکم جلو برید. 

باید آرام آرام به فکر موفقیت باشید. یه شبه معجزه نمی شه که بتونید هر سوالی رو حل کنید. مثلا برای حسابان از مبحث تابع از یه منبع خوب آروم شروع کنید روزی 2 ساعت براش وقت بذارید حتما وضعیت تون بهتر می شه.

تراز 4600 کم هست ولی با تلاش ظرف 2 تا 3 ماه می تونید بین 6 تا 7 هزار برسونید. تسلیم نشید.

تغییر رشته رو برای شما اصلا توصیه نمی کنم بیشتر ضربه می خورید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## ij16

> از همه عزیزان و دوستانی که در این تاپیک به من انگیزه درس خوندن رو دادن بسیار بسیار ممنونم ♥ و برای خودتون و خانواده گرامیتون بهترین هارو از صمیم قلب آرزو دارم ♥
> 
> دمتون گرم خیلی کمکم کردید ، تصمیم گرفتم از همین حالا شروع کنم ب خوندن ، مثلا امروز فیزیک رو حدودا 5 ساعت خوندم ، واسه شروع بد نبود ، سعی میکنم تایم مطالعه ام اکیدا صعودی باشه
> 
> دمتون گرم ، واقعا همتون عالی هستید
> 
> خداحافظ همتون رفقا ♥♥♥


روزی پنج ساعت فیزیک خوب نیست بازده به شدت افت میکنه هر درس حداکثرش ۳ ساعت تو روز باید باشه زیادتر از اون باشه کیفیت پایین هر چند خودت احساس نکنی

----------


## Sara_heidari

هم میتونی هم نمیتونی 
خواستن همیشه توانستن نیست..!
بستگی ب تلاش خودت داره به ساعت مطالعت ...اگه فرهنگیان میخوای که همون ریاضی بمون چون تو انسانی رقابت شدیدتره...
با خودت رقابت کن امروز ۵خوندی فردا۵/۵ بخون  بعدش ۶
بعد از درسنامه و جزوه ، تست زیادبزن که اعتماد به نفست بره بالا  
برنامه مشخصی داشته باش ک وسط راه کم نیاری... خیلیا تو دی و بهمن افت میکنن و ناامید میشن ... و تعداد رقیبا ریزش میکنه^^
حتما مطالبو ک میخونی خلاصه نویسی کن که تو دوران جمع بندی خیلی به کارت میاد
تیپ تست های مختلف بزن و اگه تونستی از هرتیپ سوال مهم رو تو همون دفتر خلاصه نویسیت یادداشت کن و مرور هم زیاد داشته باش  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی

----------


## Mahdyu

بخون بابا هفت ماه مونده ریاضی ام هستی دیگه. از الان بخون اگه زیر هزار نشدی بیا هرچی دلت میخواد بگو

----------

